# Kind of strange...



## SoBe_fish (Jan 15, 2008)

So I have 2 Senegal Bichir's (1 is adolescent), and 3 cichlids.

Is it normal for cichlids about 2 1/2 inches long to cower from a bichir about 6 inches long? Because they do, and the bichir isn't even aggressive. (I watched them (cichlids) for hours when I first added them to the tank and the bichir hasn't shown any interest at all). 

They irritate the smaller bichir (their same size), so I know its not how different the fish looks...but they're terrified of the slightly larger one...


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

They are probably scared because the bicher is 2-3 times larger than them and if it wanted to, could eat a 2" fish.

That is a bad combination. My 8" senegal bichir ate a 4" catfish with only a little difficulty... and it was fine with them for 4 months or so. Also, when the cichlids get bigger they will harass the bichirs to death. IMO- return one group of fish or give them each their own tank


----------



## SoBe_fish (Jan 15, 2008)

I'll leave them in the tank for now and start saving up for another tank right away

Thanks!


----------



## SoBe_fish (Jan 15, 2008)

...now that I think about it, when I get another tank, what's a good fish to keep with the bichir's?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Fish that stay near the top. Arowannas, and leaf fish can work with them aswell.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

Arowanas, only if you have a tank large enough for one.....


----------



## SoBe_fish (Jan 15, 2008)

how big do those things get!? o_o


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

arowanas? huge. standard silver one, i've read up to 40 inches. senegal bichirs are not small fish either, by any standard. 15-20 inches.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

WHY would you suggest an arowana?
And leaf fish are better off in solitary tanks, or species only tanks dedicated to a low flow environment with a lot of cover. 

Senegals don't even get past 10 inches half of the time, and the largest i've heard them reaching is around 12-13 inches. They should work in a 55g, and you could possibly keep them with ctenopomas, other senegals or palmas, etc. or a few medium sized fish. In retrospect, senegals are small fish


----------

